# Delayed Surf fishing report from 8/8



## Sooner Wing (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I got skunked on my first Shark fishing endeavor on Miramar Beach last Thursday but it was one of the best times I have ever had fishing. It’s kind of crazy to think that someone would drive over an hour to come fish with you when all you have done is exchanged a few messages with them on the PFF but that is exactly what happened and it is a tribute to the person and this forum/community. I wanted to give a shout out to a great guy that I think that we could all learn a thing or two from, and not just about fishing. Ugly and I fished for about 5 hours or so last Thursday night in an effort to land a shark. Landing a shark is about the only thing that we did not accomplish during that time. We discussed nearly everything under the sun (moon) and I am honored to now be able to call him a friend. If you have not had the chance to meet and fish with Ugly I would highly recommend it. He is one of those people in life that you just feel blessed to have met. Thanks again Ugly, hope to do it again next year. All the best to you all and thank you for this wonderful forum and the wealth of knowledge contained within.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like the beginning of a beautiful Bro-mance.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Can I schedule an appointment?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Your Welcome and likewise Clint! I have said many times that catching fish is only one of many reasons I love to fish! Like yourself the PFF has been a great source of knowledge and entertainment, and in some cases even helped restore my faith in humanity. From what I have seen over the last 7 months is the PFF community is quick to put aside the smack talking and differences of opinion to help out a fellow angler/human being when in need. Thanks PFF for a great 7 months of hardcore fishing and friendship! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Can I schedule an appointment?


Hey Salt4Lifer If you spend a couple hours fishing with me you will need an appointment!......... With a therapist!!! Anytime your ready to fish let me know and we will try to pick a fight with some sharks!! UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice to say. I have fished with Ugly and he is a true sportsman and doesn't shark fish for the ego boost. He does it with total class and for the pure enjoyment.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats what nite fishing is all about used to shark fish a little with my dad back in the 80s the memories are the sky the stars the falling stars and the conversation we did catch some fish but those were a bonus for me i have caught thousands of sharks not trying and those mean nothing but some of those nites trying to get one with dad were the best ever even if we never got a bite


----------

